# Buyer Beware!!



## Danny Fireblade (Feb 20, 2015)

Well its been just short of 6 months since collecting my new TT. A rather expensive purchase, however, it is an Audi, so quality should come as standard, so a couple of years of stress free motoring ahead of me before deciding what Audi to go into next.

Well, that was the initial thought and fantasy, unfortunately it has turned into a bit of a nightmare, which only seems to be getting worse.

In the close to 6 months that I have owned the car, it has always been faulty. This faults, while they were not major mechanical faults, were faults that has meant the car has had to go back to the dealer to have the same fault (2 different faults) repaired 3 times, with another fault a characteristic of the car, and more faults occurring all the time.

So, in the 6 months I've had the car, the workshop have had it for 3 of those months. The dealer, who truth be told have been good to me and have done their best to fix the car, are playing hard ball now that I have rejected the car under the Sale of Goods Act 1979, which states the car must be "of a satisfactory quality", "fit for purpose" and "as described". I rejected it under the satisfactory quality part, but I suppose any of them could fit. The car was rejected just after the 5 month point and while it was with the dealer for more repairs. I would have rejected it sooner had the dealer not treated me as well as they had.

Now I have lost faith in the car, and brand, and have requested a partial refund. This is a statutory right as a consumer and I put 50% of the cost of the vehicle on PCP with my PX and cash making up the other 50% of the purchase price. I have informed the dealer of a minimum figure that I am willing to accept, which would equate to paying approx £1000 per month of owning the car, thats not driving the TT, but owning it. I have thought this was a fair offer really?

Now, unfortunately, even though Audi UK are aware, neither the dealer, nor Audi, are willing to offer me a refund. They have pretty much said do your worst as they are a big company and I am a little fish. I have kept it all really friendly and good natured, being extremely fair and patient. I mentioned that should my fair request for my consumer rights not be agreed to then I will move this case further than just to the dealer, which it was with until last night. The dealer has pretty much told me to do what I have to and be prepared for a fight as neither them nor Audi are willing to refund me my money.

So the moral of the story is, if you think that buying a car, only being able to drive it for 3 months out of 6, and being nice and fair to the dealer is the way to ensure your consumer rights are being adhered to, then think again. Very poor show Audi. Let the battle begin.

Just in case people are on other forums, I will be copying and pasting this on as many forums of that I am a member of, so sorry if you have to read it again. Comments and advice is always welcome. Thanks for reading..


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

Danny Fireblade said:


> In the close to 6 months that I have owned the car, it has always been faulty. This faults, while they were not major mechanical faults, were faults that has meant the car has had to go back to the dealer to have the same fault (2 different faults) repaired 3 times, with another fault a characteristic of the car, and more faults occurring all the time.


Sorry to hear of these issues.

Are you able to elaborate at all, as it might give others an indication of what to look out for, and others might have experienced some of these issues already.


----------



## Danny Fireblade (Feb 20, 2015)

I can elaborate, its the seats, trim, steering and build quality.

I have listed each fault on the rejection letter to them and they are aware of the faults, of the same technician admitting the faults are present, and the amount of time that they have had the car for.

They are just playing hard ball at the moment.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Danny, If you still have probs with dealer/Audi contact AutoExpress. I'm sure they will be interested.
[email protected]
Hoggy.


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

Never be put off by being the 'little fish' if you believe you have a case then stand your ground.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Well it would all depend on what the other side or take on your story is - Audi are normally more than fair...


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

IMO if OP has only had car for 3 of 6 months it would appear to be wrong and Audi should be offering something


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

If you feel that ownership is no longer tenable and the dealership have had plenty of opportunity to rectify the car,and after escalating your grievance to Audi UK and still no resolution you need to get a solicitor who's briefed in this area of litigation.

Don't take no for an answer and push it.Keep a record of all correspondence and do a search on this forum as somebody else went through the same situation and eventually Audi caved in.

Won't make you popular with the "Fanboyz" mind


----------



## barry_m2 (Jun 29, 2015)

Wow, good luck with the chase for a refund, I'd be doing exactly the same if I were in your shoes.

I also agree with Hoggy, I'd try and get a popular mazagine involved too, maybe email a few of the editors and see if they would be interested in running the story when it comes to it's conclusion, whether good or bad.


----------



## GoTeamGb2012 (Dec 27, 2012)

Agreed, fight your corner as best as you can and use what weapons you have to get the desired result. So if you have to contact magazines or Audi head office then do so. There will be a compromise there somewhere that both parties are happy with.

They're just playing the initial hardball in the hope you will go away. That will work for 70% of people so it's in there interest to do so. Keep plugging away cause if I had a new car that was garaged 3 out of 6 months with faults, I would be doing the exact same. If it goes into the garage again I would refuse to pick up the car til it's resolved. Good luck and all the best.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Shug750S said:


> IMO if OP has only had car for 3 of 6 months it would appear to be wrong and Audi should be offering something


"Appears" is a big word, no one on this forum has any idea what the truth of this is or what or has not been said between two parties, its all hear say - no pictures have been offered up for all to see. To some people what ISIS are doing would appear to be right, to others it appears to be wrong...

only a person light of thinking would mention anything to do with fanboyz, just saying...


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

leopard said:


> Won't make you popular with the "Fanboyz" mind


Only someone light of thinking would make such a comment...
NO ONE has DEFENDED anyone... :roll:


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Toshiba said:


> Shug750S said:
> 
> 
> > IMO if OP has only had car for 3 of 6 months it would appear to be wrong and Audi should be offering something
> ...


That's why I used the word


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

If you are going to email some motoring mags then I would "copy in" Audi UK and the dealer as this may bring about a quicker compromise / resolution.
If the dealer has had the car for 3 out of 6 months there must be some genuine sort of problem otherwise they would have told the OP to clear off. Time in the workshop and the provision of courtesy cars comes at a cost to Audi and wouldn't be continued without good reason.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Toshiba said:


> leopard said:
> 
> 
> > Won't make you popular with the "Fanboyz" mind
> ...


A flippant comment from the master of irreverent :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

irreverent - you have read your posts right? 
The constant attacks on people and the MK3 in general. :lol:

Classic, PMSL :-*


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Mods - can we pls have a words about personal attacks AGAIN and the constant crap being posted by this individual.
can we also have an "ignore" or block function for users?


----------



## Danny Fireblade (Feb 20, 2015)

Toshiba said:


> Shug750S said:
> 
> 
> > IMO if OP has only had car for 3 of 6 months it would appear to be wrong and Audi should be offering something
> ...


The truth is what I have written down, I am sure if you ask the dealer the same then he will confirm what I have said and the timings etc.
I do have a picture of the seat back coming away from the seat so it exposes the airbag, but I don't understand what, if anything, it would achieve if I posted that? It is also difficult to post pictures of build quality issues.

The one time I had a TT as a courtesy car, that too had a squeaking seat issue. All the other courtesy cars I have had have been trouble free, as I expected mine to be. It was not sold to me as having faults, it was sold as a new car. I have given the dealer opportunities to rectify the faults, and they have not. this is not from the want of trying however.

As I had previously mentioned though, the dealer had been good until it came to rejecting the vehicle, then they are changing slightly, hence my post on here to inform people of what you may have to go through if you are unfortunately in the same position.

I have only had the car in my possession for less than 3 months, even the first time it went back they had it nearly 6 weeks due to warning lights coming on while the vehicle was in their possession and waiting for more parts.

I am only using my rights as a consumer. I am not saying all Audi's are bad, as they are not, and while I have lost faith in the car and the brand at this time, I will never say never, but the more they drag this out and try to deny me my basic consumer rights then the more I will escalate this, by going to the motoring press, the normal press, to any consumer watchdog and association I can think of, pretty much everywhere I have to go.

I understand some people may not wish to believe what I have mentioned, however it is their right to do anything they wish and I will never criticise anyone for offering their honest opinion, it is to be applauded when they do, even if it differs from other people's.


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

Ok a couple of reports made here. I'm not sure I can see any personal attacks as such.

Clearly a clash of personalities which keeps cropping up in lots of mk3 threads.

Everyone is entitled to an opinion in an open forum


----------



## Danny Fireblade (Feb 20, 2015)

Please guys, lets not get personal or have a keyboard fight, it doesn't achieve anything. The point of the original post, to inform people of what has happened to me and what could happen if they were in the unlucky position I am, with Audi or any other car manufacturer, will get lost otherwise.

Thanks


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Its not that i do or do not want to believe you, I'm sitting on the fence as i don't know.

In terms of rejection, I've never had the problem of trying to reject, but i'd guess it better to have them onside and correcting the problem than anything else- its a loss to them if you reject. Offer what needs to happen to correct the problem. My seat doesn't creak, and i'd ask people on here to check each of the issues, they could all be design faults that "need" correcting - it's a new model, generally takes 3 years to sort. (just IMO)

whats the other issues? any pics we can compare?


----------



## Danny Fireblade (Feb 20, 2015)

I do agree with a new model generally has to have time to bed in so to speak and have issues sorted out.

I just didn't want to be the one sorting them, lol. Thats what development of a new vehicle is for.

Maybe if the issues had not been as frequent or took as long to keep trying to rectify them, and failing, then I maybe wouldn't be in this position.

I have never rejected a car either and while they had been good to an extent, there are a few things that do make me wonder. Things like leaving it a week after them receiving the rejection letter before I had to contact them again to ask for an update, when they had to chase Audi UK. I just feel as if I am banging my head against a brick wall and have a stressful enough life without having to go through this. Its hassle I do not need.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

If you're not happy,then you're not happy without having to seek counsel from anybody on here.Its obviously not right because you've instigated that in your original post.

You have a legal right to reject after so many attempts so don't be persuaded otherwise.

https://www.moneyadviceservice.org.uk/e ... h-your-car


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Danny Fireblade said:


> I do agree with a new model generally has to have time to bed in so to speak and have issues sorted out.
> 
> I just didn't want to be the one sorting them, lol. Thats what development of a new vehicle is for.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately buying a new model does mean you may be one of their beta testers.

Does seem unreasonable that they have had the car for 3 of the 6 months since you bought it.

Can see why you want to reject, but have they offered anything as an alternative, like additional warranty for an extra year or free servicing, or anything, or is it your problem (in their view) that the car they supplied has issues and they can't fix to your satisfaction / as the car should be (ie without faults)


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

I think if you escalate above the dealer, which is basically saying that the dealer is unable to implement a permanent satisfactory fix, then Audi UK should send someone to the dealers to look at the car. I'm pretty sure I've heard of that happening before, in fact I think I've seen it happen at a dealers! It would then be for Audi UK to effectively decide how to take things forward, after listening to the dealer and yourself.

I think they have pretty strict protocol on defining "faults" and "issues" etc... a fault being something that doesn't function as intended, or perhaps a loss of some feature. An issue would probably be more along the lines of trim that rattles now and again.

Would a replacement TT be an option for you...?

Keep us updated on how you get on, and good luck.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Danny Fireblade said:


> I have never rejected a car either and while they had been good to an extent, there are a few things that do make me wonder. Things like leaving it a week after them receiving the rejection letter before I had to contact them again to ask for an update, when they had to chase Audi UK.


If you are going to successfully reject the car, one of the basics is that your contract of sale is with the dealer and not Audi UK. Audi do not have to sanction or approve the rejection - and nor does the dealer have to 'agree' to it. In the right circumstances it's one of your consumer rights, as you've already alluded to. 
You've clearly read up on the SoG Act but in the circumstances - and a car can be hard work to reject - it may be worthwhile seeking some professional advice from the likes of Citizens Advice, Which or the relevant gov.uk sites . . . a small fish can benefit from some help from a big shark.

I have rejected a car, well technically it was three of them, but that was 15 years ago and the dealer didn't put up a fight.


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

Please do involve the media or at least their publicity team - there has been a very high profile problem with a media car and that is a great, public piece of precedent for you (even if the details are different). Obviously I don't know the full ins and outs as alluded to by Toshiba but please do some research and copy in their PR people as well. Post videos on Instagram, YouTube - it's all media, now. As long as you do it in a fair way (and not be a total whinge!!) It will help. DM me if you need more help.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Danny Fireblade (Feb 20, 2015)

I am aware its the dealer that is liable for the car but they have said Audi have to sanction it and they have refused.

The dealer has tried to offer things as recompense, however as I have mentioned, I have lost total confidence with the car and brand. I don't think I could live with another Audi, whatever they offered me, as all I would be doing is waiting for it to go wrong or what failed next and seeing as my days off are limited anyway, taking time out to keep on travelling to and fro from the dealer is far from satisfying.

I have had numerous vehicles in 24 years of motoring, many new vehicles, including new to market vehicles, and this has truly been the worst of any brand and model. It is a shame and the reason why I have not named the dealer is it isn't about pointing the finger at individuals or dealers to try and score a point or two, its about I am trying to reject a car under my rights and it is a difficult process.

I did speak with Audi UK a few nights ago and I expect them to return to me on Tues or Wed, so hopefully they can have some positive input.

I also have a youtube channel with 1300 subscribers but I doubt they will be interested? lol. Maybe its worth putting it out there too? I will settle for a few forums to begin with then I will escalate after I have spoken with Audi UK and the dealer if necessary.
The thing is, I reported the first fault within a week of picking the vehicle up and all I have known with the vehicle is fault after fault, even if they are not major mechanical issues, they are still faults that have not been present with other vehicles, certainly not a £40k one.

I wonder how many people would have waited as long as I did before doing what I did? It is rough seeing a payment come out of your bank for a car that you have bought as you want to drive it, only for that not being able to happen or when you are driving it the pleasure you would normally get is removed and replaced by annoyance at the car because of its faults?

As always, thank you for contributing everyone.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

As an addition,you might find some crumbs..

viewtopic.php?f=98&t=919361


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

Definitely get it on YouTube and whatever else. Be civil and informative. Corporations are terrified of social media.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Danny Fireblade said:


> I am aware its the dealer that is liable for the car but they have said Audi have to sanction it and they have refused.


What the dealer has told you is incorrect. That's because they are either ignorant of what the SoG Act says or they are lying. If Audi UK is going along with that stance then they are wrong too and probably know it only too well.

That's why I suggested that some outside help wouldn't go amiss.

When I did my car rejection I spoke only to the dealer: I had no contact at all with VW.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

What they probably mean is that if Audi approved the car being rejected then Audi would have picked up the tab - which would be easier for the dealer. But as Audi haven't taken responsibility then any costs are going to fall upon the dealer and so they are going to be difficult.


----------



## Smoothie (Feb 10, 2010)

Danny Fireblade said:


> I also have a youtube channel with 1300 subscribers but I doubt they will be interested? lol. Maybe its worth putting it out there too? I will settle for a few forums to begin with then I will escalate after I have spoken with Audi UK and the dealer if necessary.
> The thing is, I reported the first fault within a week of picking the vehicle up and all I have known with the vehicle is fault after fault, even if they are not major mechanical issues, they are still faults that have not been present with other vehicles, certainly not a £40k one.


I think it was last year when a guy who bought a Porsche did a similar thing - setup a Youtube channel detailing the faults he had with his 911. There was water coming in through the floor, windows would open by themselves, smoke coming through the dash, then during one of his posts the whole instrument cluster just turned off. This is what I would call 'not fit for purpose' - and Porsche then bought the car back.

I'd be interested to know what your faults exactly are and what your youtube channel is.


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

His name is Nick Murray & his YouTube channel is excellent.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Yes it is,but his dog isn't :lol:


----------



## Lmilly1 (Aug 10, 2015)

Hi can you list the actual problems you are haveing ?
Even the so called characteristic 1
Some people may actually be able to help, or they may have had the same concern ?


----------

